# Gewichtsverteilung Trinkblase/Trinkflasche MTB



## Balti21Royce (23. April 2019)

Moin,

wenn man sich jetzt eine Trinkblase kaufte, hätte man zwei Kilo (2l Trinkblase) mehr Gewicht am Rücken. Klar, das Gewicht ist gut verteilt und direkt am Rücken, aber es sind halt immer noch zwei Kilo. Die Frage dazu ist, merkt man diese deutlich, v.a. wenn man eine Alpenüberquerung vorhat, ist jedes eingesparte Gewicht kostbar. Wäre es daraus folgernd sinnvoller sich zwei Flaschenhalt am Rahmen zu befestigen? -> kein Gewicht am Rücken, tieferer Schwerpunkt, aaaaber anderes Fahrgefühl und schweres Bike. Abgekürzt vielleicht noch: Was ist entspannter auf langen Touren bezüglich des Gewichts und abgesehen von den Vor- und Nachtielen der jeweiligen Systeme? ^^


----------



## Ride_With_Love (24. April 2019)

Allgemein für Alpenüberquerungen beantwortet: Gewicht weg vom Rücken & ran an's Bike.

Individuell kann das aber auch anders aussehen: ich benötige viel Flüssigkeit auf meinen Alpenüberquerungen und habe daher auch eine Trinkblase im Rucksack, dafür muss ich aber beim packen auf jedes Gramm achten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (24. April 2019)

Mags schrieb:


> Allgemein für Alpenüberquerungen beantwortet: Gewicht weg vom Rücken & ran an's Bike.
> 
> Individuell kann das aber auch anders aussehen: ich benötige viel Flüssigkeit auf meinen Alpenüberquerungen und habe daher auch eine Trinkblase im Rucksack, dafür muss ich aber beim packen auf jedes Gramm achten .


Ich bin schon etliche AlpenX gefahren, immer mit Trinkblase, ein gut trainierter Rücken hält das locker aus, ausserdem wird das Ding ja mit der Zeit leichter


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2019)

Balti21Royce schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn man sich jetzt eine Trinkblase kaufte, hätte man zwei Kilo (2l Trinkblase) mehr Gewicht am Rücken. Klar, das Gewicht ist gut verteilt und direkt am Rücken, aber es sind halt immer noch zwei Kilo. Die Frage dazu ist, merkt man diese deutlich, v.a. wenn man eine Alpenüberquerung vorhat, ist jedes eingesparte Gewicht kostbar. Wäre es daraus folgernd sinnvoller sich zwei Flaschenhalt am Rahmen zu befestigen? -> kein Gewicht am Rücken, tieferer Schwerpunkt, aaaaber anderes Fahrgefühl und schweres Bike. Abgekürzt vielleicht noch: Was ist entspannter auf langen Touren bezüglich des Gewichts und abgesehen von den Vor- und Nachtielen der jeweiligen Systeme? ^^



2 Flaschen habe ich bei "Crossen" bisher immer als ausreichend empfunden. Morgens 2x volle Pullen und zwischendrin nochmal beide mit Quellwasser o.ä. aufgefüllt. Habs aber auch schon mit Blase gemacht und was an Klamotten gespart, war auch Ok !

An viele Rahmen heutzutage geht ja auch oft nur noch eine kleine Flasche wenn überhaupt, da muss man dann eh auch was in den Rucksack packen. Hab dann immer eine Pulle in die Seitennetztasche vom Deuter gepackt und eine ans Rad. 
Vor - Nachteil ??? Bei Flaschen ist die Hygiene ein bisschen einfacher dafür hast du beim Beutel mehr Menge an Bord wenn man mal nicht so häufig auffüllen kann.


----------



## missfranzi (24. April 2019)

Mags schrieb:


> Allgemein für Alpenüberquerungen beantwortet: Gewicht weg vom Rücken & ran an's Bike.


Ich habe zwar noch keine klassische Alpenüberquerung gemacht, aber doch die eine oder andere Mehrtagestour (ohne Gepäcktransport). Die Frage nach Flasche stellt sich bei mir aufgrund des Rahmens (s. @schraeg ) nicht - ich gebe aber zu bedenken: falls eure Tour längere Schiebe- oder Tragestücke beinhaltet, ist das Wasser direkt im Rucksack besser untergebracht. 
Ansonsten ist es sicher Geschmacksache, ob man lieber mit Flasche oder Trinkblase unterwegs ist...


----------



## Balti21Royce (24. April 2019)

Danke für die Antworten bis jetzt... Also Geschmackssache h?... Die Welt macht es einem auch nicht leicht xD Mal warten was andere noch so sagen


----------



## missfranzi (24. April 2019)

Balti21Royce schrieb:


> Geschmackssache


schon, irgendwie - und kommt aber auch drauf an, was Du fährst...

Bei mir geht am MTB keine Flasche, ich würde aber auch keine am Fahrrad mitnehmen. Wir haben einfach zu häufig Trage- und Schiebestücke bei den Touren dabei, da würde mich das mehr Gewicht am Fahrrad beim auf/über Steine, etc. heben (beim Schieben) stören, und das ich mir Gedanken machen müsste, ob die Flasche wohl hebt, wenn ich das Rad trage... oder im technischen Gelände unterwegs bin...
Am dagegen Rennrad hab ich klar die Trinkflaschen am Rad (fühl mich aber eher nackig, so ohne Rucksack ;-)

So kommt es meiner Meinung nach auf die Art Deiner Alpenüberquerung an. Fährst Du eher Passstraßen, Schotterwege, etc. ist die Trinkflasche am Fahrrad sicher kein Problem. Wenn Du zusätzlich keinen Gepäcktransport hast, nimmt es Dir etwas Gewicht vom Rücken. Falls Du aber eher technischer unterwegs bist, und auch mal berghoch tragen musst, ist das Wasser direkt im Rucksack besser aufgehoben.

Wie also sieht Deine Tourplanung aus?


----------



## Balti21Royce (24. April 2019)

Okay, wir fahren Garmisch-Gardasee. Hier die genaue Route(falls überhaupt erlaubt Links zu posten ^^):http://www.transalp-einsteiger.de/pages/gap-garda.html


----------



## missfranzi (24. April 2019)

klingt so, als würde es mit ner Flasche am Rad schon gehen - schieben eher mal, weil es zu steil ist (und vielleicht um den Popo zwischendurch zu entlasten ;-)

Fährst Du normalerweise auch mit Flasche am Rad? Dann bist Du das vom Fahrverhalten ja gewohnt... 
Probier es doch im Vorfeld auf der einen oder anderen Tagestour beides mal aus - dann merkst Du selber, was Dir besser taugt.


----------



## Trekiger (24. April 2019)

Ich fahre mit einer Trinkflasche am Rad und einem Trinkblase im Rucksack, die abhängig vom Plan verschieden gefüllt ist.
Unterwegs wirst du einige Möglichkeiten haben Wasser nachzufüllen. Beim Cappo, Mittagessen, Nachmittagsstopp kannst du ja auf der Toilette nachfüllen. Unterwegs, gerade in Italien, gibt es auch viele Trinkwasserstellen. Wenn du ein Smartphone benutzt, dann kannst du OpenAndroMaps für OruxMaps oder Locus benutzen. Da sind die Trinkwasserquellen eingezeichnet.


----------



## fastclimber (26. April 2019)

Ich habe den letzten AlpenX mit Flasche und Trinkblase gemacht. Ich merke die 2kg deutlich und schau dass ich die Blase als erstes leere. Trinkblase finde ich sehr paraktisch, Gewicht ist nah am Rücken, nimmt weniger Platz weg wie 2 Flaschen, man kann immer mal am Schlauch nuckeln. Man hat aber keinen Überblick wieviel noch drin ist bzw wieviel man getrunken hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtomba (26. April 2019)

Eine Flasche am Rad und eine am Rucksack, die je nach Plan voll oder leer ist.
Jedes Gramm weniger am Rücken ist für mich sehr wichtig....
Bei langen Tragepassagen wo die Flasche stören könnte, muß die halt auch noch an/in den Rucksack..


----------



## Powermaniaxx (26. April 2019)

Flasche muss man sich bei längeren Touren deutlich einteilen, wenn man keine Möglichkeit hat, nachzufüllen und man neigt dann dazu, zu spät und nicht ausreichend genug zu trinken. Bei meiner 3 Liter-Trinkblase muss ich mir da keine Gedanken machen. Also auch diesen Punkt sollte man bedenken.


----------



## cschaeff (26. April 2019)

Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Flasche muss man sich bei längeren Touren deutlich einteilen, wenn man keine Möglichkeit hat, nachzufüllen und man neigt dann dazu, zu spät und nicht ausreichend genug zu trinken. Bei meiner 3 Liter-Trinkblase muss ich mir da keine Gedanken machen. Also auch diesen Punkt sollte man bedenken.


Also 3 Liter brauchts (zumindest in den Ostalpen) sicher nicht. Man findet immer was zum Nachfüllen. Ich habe zwei Flaschen mit 0,7 l (eine am bike, eine seitlich am Rucksack), das hat immer ausgereicht.


----------



## MtB55 (26. April 2019)

Dann macht man das Ding
eben nicht voll..


----------



## wastl59 (26. April 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon etliche AlpenX gefahren, immer mit Trinkblase, ein gut trainierter Rücken hält das locker aus, ausserdem wird das Ding ja mit der Zeit leichter


Ich bin jetzt 2 AlpenX gefahren und hab die Erfahrung gemacht wenn ich das ganze Jahr mit dem Rucksack fahre spüre ich ihn nimmer, wenn ich ohne fahre fehlt irgendwas am Rücken. Natürlich hab ich nicht meinen AlpenX Rucksack auf Tagestouren sondern einen kleinen oder meinen Camelbag.


----------



## Balti21Royce (26. April 2019)

Okay interessant, also beides ist mir bis jetzt nicht in den Sinn gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (26. April 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Dann macht man das Ding
> eben nicht voll..



Dann lieber eine Flasche am Rad und eine aussen am Rucksack (je 0.75L). Eine Flasche ist doch hygienischer und leichter zu reinigen als eine Trinkblase/ Schlauch.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (26. April 2019)

Ich habe einen Camelbak Lobo als Trinkrucksack, da passen 3 Liter Wasser + 6 Liter Kram hinein. Für Tagestouren bisher optimal für mich. Bei mir kommt nur Wasser + eine Briese Salz in den Beutel, für das Isotonische nehme ich eine extra Flasche.


----------



## MtB55 (26. April 2019)

Crissi schrieb:


> Dann lieber eine Flasche am Rad und eine aussen am Rucksack (je 0.75L). Eine Flasche ist doch hygienischer und leichter zu reinigen als eine Trinkblase/ Schlauch.


Klar eine enge Flasche reinigt sich leichter als eine Trinkblase


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. April 2019)

1,5l PET Flasche im Rucksack. Trinkblase hatte ich mal schmeckt aber zum kotzen die warme Brühe ausm Schlauch, das meiste spuckt man wieder aus. Weniger ist mehr und jeder Schluck schmeckt gleich egal ob warm oder kühl. Zum trinken mal stehen bleiben schadet auch keinem.

Ausserdem wandert der Schwerpunkt des Rucksack nach unten wenn die Blase leerer wird, was zur Folge hat das der Zug der Schultergurte höher wird trotz leicher werdendem Rucksackinhalt. Schwere Sachen packe ich gerne ins obere Drittel vom Rucksack. So hat man nicht das Gefühl es würde einen hinten vom Sattel ziehen.


----------



## cschaeff (27. April 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Klar eine enge Flasche reinigt sich leichter als eine Trinkblase



Die Blase ist nicht das Problem. Der (sehr enge) Schlauch und vor allem das Trinkventil waren bei mir schnell versifft. Wer nur Wasser trinkt, ok, aber sobald was Zuckriges dabei ist, muss man sehr penibel sein. Und ich hab keinen Bock auf irgendwelche Bürstchen und Trockengestelle

Dann das Nachfüllen: Prall gepackter AX-Rucksack und dann die Blase rausfummeln, um am Bach oder Brunnen aufzufüllen 

Ich habe beides probiert, die Flasche ist für mich der eindeutige Sieger


----------



## cschaeff (27. April 2019)

.


----------



## MtB55 (27. April 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Die Blase ist nicht das Problem. Der (sehr enge) Schlauch und vor allem das Trinkventil waren bei mir schnell versifft. Wer nur Wasser trinkt, ok, aber sobald was Zuckriges dabei ist, muss man sehr penibel sein. Und ich hab keinen Bock auf irgendwelche Bürstchen und Trockengestelle
> 
> Dann das Nachfüllen: Prall gepackter AX-Rucksack und dann die Blase rausfummeln, um am Bach oder Brunnen aufzufüllen
> 
> Ich habe beides probiert, die Flasche ist für mich der eindeutige Sieger


Ich kipp nur Wasser rein, den Schlauch+Mundstück tausche ich jährlich...
aber wir können noch 1000 Post schreiben, jeder hat andere Vorlieben,  ich bleibe bei der Trinkblase


----------



## Crissi (27. April 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Klar eine enge Flasche reinigt sich leichter als eine Trinkblase



Häää, enge Flasche...?? Also die Flasche die ich besitze sind leichter zu reinigen als eine Blase, vom Schlauch mal ganz abgesehen.

..... und, woraus du säufst ist mir sowas von Schai$$egal


----------



## Lenka K. (27. April 2019)

Ich würde sagen, es kommt auf das Flüssigkeitsbedürfnis des eigenen Körpers an.

Wer nicht so viel trinken muss und notfalls auch eine Weile ohne Wasser fahren kann, wird eine Flasche bevorzugen. Wer viel Wasser braucht und ohne regelmässige Flüssigkeitszufuhr schnell Probleme kriegt, wird lieber a bissl mehr mitschleppen.

Das Nachfüllen der Trinkblase ist übrigens kein Problem, die meisten grösseren Rucksäcke haben einen separaten Trinkblasenfach (bei Osprey auf jeden Fall). In den Westalpen ist es auch nicht verkehrt, eine leere 1.5L-PETFlasche mitzunehmen, um Wasser aus dubiösen Quellen entkeimen zu können.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. April 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ich habe beides probiert, die Flasche ist für mich der eindeutige Sieger



Was auch gut funktioniert sind faltbare Flaschen, die kann man wenn sie leer ist auch mal zur Not in die Trikottasche hinten rein stecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (27. April 2019)

Crissi schrieb:


> Häää, enge Flasche...?? Also die Flasche die ich besitze sind leichter zu reinigen als eine Blase, vom Schlauch mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> ..... und, woraus du säufst ist mir sowas von Schai$$egal



Hast du schon mal eine moderne Blase gesehen... oder kennst du nur die Alten mit der kleinen Öffnung  Der Schlauch kostet ein paar Cent, den entsorgt man nach der Saison und fertig.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. April 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das Nachfüllen der Trinkblase ist übrigens kein Problem, die meisten grösseren Rucksäcke haben einen separaten Trinkblasenfach


Wenn der Rucksack aber prall gepackt ist bekommt man die Blase nur schwer wieder in den Rucksack rein wenn diese gefüllt ist egal ob Du ein extra Fach hast oder nicht.



Lenka K. schrieb:


> In den Westalpen ist es auch nicht verkehrt, eine leere 1.5L-PETFlasche mitzunehmen, um Wasser aus dubiösen Quellen entkeimen zu können.



Entkeimen geht damit in jedem Gefäß.


----------



## Lenka K. (27. April 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wenn der Rucksack aber prall gepackt


Musst weniger Graffl mitnehmen . Ich hatte mit meinem Osprey Escapist noch nie das Problem.


----------



## MtB55 (27. April 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Musst weniger Graffl mitnehmen . Ich hatte mit meinem Osprey Escapist noch nie das Problem.


Ich bisher auch noch nie...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. April 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ich bisher auch noch nie...


Du lässt Dir ja dein Gepäck von Hotel zu Hotel transportieren. 

Fahr mal dein Wochengepäck selbst, dann Unterhalten mer uns nochmal ...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. April 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Musst weniger Graffl mitnehmen . Ich hatte mit meinem Osprey Escapist noch nie das Problem.


Sind es nicht die Frauen welche ihren ganzen Hausrat einpacken wenn sie für 3 Tage wegfahren? 

Mein Rucksack kann nur 12Liter, soviel Graffl passt da nicht rein.


----------



## Lenka K. (28. April 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Sind es nicht die Frauen welche ihren ganzen Hausrat einpacken wenn sie für 3 Tage wegfahren?


Manchmal ist es anscheinend andersrum!

Ich hab für Durchquerungen (*OHNE GEPÄCKTRANSPORT*) den Osprey Escapist 25 in S (=22L), da passt alles rein, volle 2L-Trinkblase inklusive. Und da ich meistens solo fahre, auch die ganzen Landkarten und Ersatzteile.

Aber wie schon oben gesagt: wer nicht so viel Wasser braucht, der wird eine Trinkblase überflüssig finden. Und die anderen werden halt alles tun, um einen Hitzeschlag infolge Wassermangels in der Pampa zu vermeiden.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. April 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es anscheinend andersrum!
> 
> Ich hab für Durchquerungen (*OHNE GEPÄCKTRANSPORT*) den Osprey Escapist 25 in S (=22L), da passt alles rein, volle 2L-Trinkblase inklusive.



12 zu 22, wer hat jetzt mehr im Rucksack, Mann oder Frau?


----------



## MtB55 (28. April 2019)

Ich brauch noch eine Hänger am Bike... oder ich sollte nicht immer das wesentliche vergessen zu schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. April 2019)

Nach vielen AX für mich die beste Lösung  
2l Trinkblase mit Wasser gefüllt. Menge je nach Strecke, d.h. lange Bergauffahrt (aus dem Schlauch ist am Berg einfacher zu trinken) oder lange Etappe ohne/kaum Möglichkeit Wasser nachzufüllen = volle Blase. 
Flasche, leider passt in meinen Rahmen nur eine 600ml, mit Mixgetränk gefüllt, immer nachfüllbar und gut zu reinigen. Bei Tragepassagen muss die Flasche allerdings auch in oder an den Rücksack.


----------



## Lenka K. (28. April 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> 12 zu 22, wer hat jetzt mehr im Rucksack, Mann oder Frau?


Eine Durchquerung Oberfrankens zählt nicht!


----------



## Hofbiker (28. April 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Die Blase ist nicht das Problem. Der (sehr enge) Schlauch und vor allem das Trinkventil waren bei mir schnell versifft. Wer nur Wasser trinkt, ok, aber sobald was Zuckriges dabei ist, muss man sehr penibel sein. Und ich hab keinen Bock auf irgendwelche Bürstchen und Trockengestelle
> 
> Dann das Nachfüllen: Prall gepackter AX-Rucksack und dann die Blase rausfummeln, um am Bach oder Brunnen aufzufüllen
> 
> Ich habe beides probiert, die Flasche ist für mich der eindeutige Sieger



Und eine Flasche, wird schneller ausgetauscht,  als eine Trinkblase


----------



## MtB55 (28. April 2019)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Und eine Flasche, wird schneller ausgetauscht,  als eine Trinkblase


Die Vaude Trinkblase lässt sich besser reinigen wie jede Flasche.


----------



## Hofbiker (28. April 2019)

Ja, darüber könnte Man(n)/Frau stundenlang eine Diskussion  führen.
Für mich gibt's  jedes Jahr zum Saisonstart frische/neue Flaschen.
Größtenteils werden dir diese kostenlos nachgeschmissen. 

Unabhängig von der Diskussion bleibe ich den Flaschen treu .
Gelegentlich werden diese mit Reingungsmittel von der Schankanlagen Technik gereinigt . Lebensmittel tauglich


----------



## MtB55 (28. April 2019)

Ja ja die Wegwerfgesellschaft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (28. April 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal eine moderne Blase gesehen... oder kennst du nur die Alten mit der kleinen Öffnung  Der Schlauch kostet ein paar Cent, den entsorgt man nach der Saison und fertig.


So ein Schlauch plus Mundstück kostet eben nicht nur "ein paar Cent", wie Du da behauptest.  
Es sei denn, Du hättest freundlicherweise mal einen link dazu. 

Trinkflasche oder Trinkblase.... ich nutze gern beides, je nach Streckenlänge/Witterung.

Meine Trinkblase von Source, mit Platypus Mundstück getunt, habe ich schon recht lange. Die ist aber auch noch einigermaßen gut sauber zu halten und durchs Mundstück kann man auch sehr gut mit einer kleinen Reinigungsbürste den Schlauch bei Bedarf sauber machen. 
Das nach der Tour zu machen, dauert aber wesentlich länger, als mal ein paar Trinkflaschen auszuspülen und zum Trocknen hinzustellen. 

Aber jeder, wie ihm beliebt...


----------



## cschaeff (28. April 2019)

Ich fasse mal zusammen:

PRO Trinkflasche:
- günstig
- gut zu reinigen
- leicht zu befüllen
- mehr Stauraum im Rucksack nutzbar
- einfache visuelle Kontrolle des Füllstandes

PRO Trinkblase:
-
-
-

Steht also ziemlich auf der Kippe


----------



## MtB55 (28. April 2019)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> So ein Schlauch plus Mundstück kostet eben nicht nur "ein paar Cent", wie Du da behauptest.
> Es sei denn, Du hättest freundlicherweise mal einen link dazu.
> 
> Trinkflasche oder Trinkblase.... ich nutze gern beides, je nach Streckenlänge/Witterung.
> ...


Schlauch 100 Meter 25 Euro... sind bei 1 Meter 25


Raumfahrer schrieb:


> So ein Schlauch plus Mundstück kostet eben nicht nur "ein paar Cent", wie Du da behauptest.
> Es sei denn, Du hättest freundlicherweise mal einen link dazu.
> 
> Trinkflasche oder Trinkblase.... ich nutze gern beides, je nach Streckenlänge/Witterung.
> ...


Schlauch pro Meter rund 25 Cent
www.schlauch-profi. de du kannst natürlich die teuren im Radladen kaufen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. April 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Schlauch 100 Meter 25 Euro... sind bei 1 Meter 25


kauf halt 10.000m dann kannste Zuhause am Wasserhahn anschliessen und die Blase zuhause lassen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. April 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Eine Durchquerung Oberfrankens zählt nicht!


Durchquerung


----------



## Mausoline (28. April 2019)

@cschaeff 

Das war nicht korrekt 

PRO Trinkflasche:
- günstig
- gut zu reinigen
- leicht zu befüllen
- mehr Stauraum im Rucksack nutzbar
- einfache visuelle Kontrolle des Füllstandes

PRO Trinkblase:
- einfacheres und regelmäßiges Trinken bergauf
- Rucksack wird leichter je leerer die Blase wird
- in kleinen Rahmen kaum oder kein Platz für Flaschen
- universell einsetzbar Skitouren, Schneeschuhtouren
- bei Tragepassagen wird weniger Platz für Flaschen im/am Rucksack benötigt als für große/mehrere Flaschen
- Flüssigkeit bleibt länger warm als in der Flasche

und nun  1 : 1,2
gewonnen


----------



## oltafux (28. April 2019)

Hab schon einige Alpentouren gemacht. Hatte nur bei der ersten Alpentour eine Trinkblase dabei. Ich trinke eigentlich recht viel, aber auf der Tour habe ich bis jetzt immer genügend Möglichkeiten gefunden meine Trinkflasche auf zufüllen (Hauptsächlich Alpenbäche). Vorteil mit Trinkflasche ist halt das ein Kilo weniger am Rücken ist und natürlich mehr Platz. Mein Rucksack ist auf der Tour immer bis zum Rand komplett voll. Außerdem kann man sie leichter und schneller befüllen. Verloren oder gestört hat die Flasche eigentlich am Rad auch noch nie. Trage das Rad aber auch nur in absoluten Notfällen, schiebe es lieber.


----------



## boblike (28. April 2019)

Unser Guide hat uns beim Alpen X nie aus Alpenbächen Wasser nehmen lassen und uns immer zu Quellen geführt. Er meinte wegen der Kuhscheiße...., wenn es mal nicht anders ging hat er sich immer erst versichert dass wir oberhalb von Weiden waren.


----------



## Hofbiker (28. April 2019)

boblike schrieb:


> Unser Guide hat uns beim Alpen X nie aus Alpenbächen Wasser nehmen lassen und uns immer zu Quellen geführt. Er meinte wegen der Kuhscheiße...., wenn es mal nicht anders ging hat er sich immer erst versichert dass wir oberhalb von Weiden waren.



Ja, gibt's denn so was noch.

Lieber trinkt ihr das Wasser, was über zig 1.000 ende Kilometer durch die Welt gekarrt wird, oder in den städtischen Wasserwerken mit irgendwelchen Zusätzen aufbereitet bzw. mit Ozonanlagen behandelt wurde.

Mir ist in meinem Leben noch nie von einem frischen glasklaren Gebirgswasser schlecht geworden bzw. die Sche....erei bekommen habe.
So ein Schmarren was der Guide euch da auf die Nase gebunden hat.

So einen Spezi  hatte ich auch auf einer Tour dabei, der im Tal Mineralwasser gekauft hat und dann 2 Stk. 1,5l PET-Flaschen ist *3kg* zusätzlich den Berg hinauf geschleppt hatte,  bei der Trailabfahrt sind beide Flaschen davon geflogen .
Die ganze Truppe hatte sich amüsiert, als er
das Wasser vom Bächlein trinken musste. Und der Peter lebt heute noch immer  und trinkt das Wasser an den Strecken


----------



## oltafux (29. April 2019)

Ganz unrecht hat er natürlich nicht, wenn gleich oberhalb eine Kuhwiese ist, nehme ich natürlich auch kein Wasser aus dem Bach. Und Quellwasser ist natürlich das beste, wenn verfügbar. Habe aber auch noch nie Probleme gehabt mit dem Wasser aus dem Bach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missfranzi (29. April 2019)

hab ich nicht gesagt, das ist Geschmacksache?!

Du hast hier einige Vorteile, Empfehlungen und Gebrauchsmöglichkeiten  von Flaschen und Trinkblasen auf einem Alpencross gelistet bekommen - im Endeffekt musst Du aber wohl die für Dich, Deinen Rucksack, Fahrweise und Strecke geeignetste Variante selber austesten ;-)


----------



## scylla (29. April 2019)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ja, gibt's denn so was noch.
> 
> Lieber trinkt ihr das Wasser, was über zig 1.000 ende Kilometer durch die Welt gekarrt wird, oder in den städtischen Wasserwerken mit irgendwelchen Zusätzen aufbereitet bzw. mit Ozonanlagen behandelt wurde.
> 
> ...



Das halte ich nun aber für eine leichtsinnige Verallgemeinerung.
Besonders in den Westalpen ist es keine Seltenheit, dass selbst Kuhherden auf über 2000m stehen, und zwar auch oft an Stellen wo man es nicht erwarten würde. Und ich hab auch schon mehr als einen Kadaver auf über 2000m in/neben Wasserläufen liegen sehen. Herzlichen Glühstrumpf, wenn du da weiter unten nichtsahnend draus getrunken hast.
Mag ja sein, dass du bisher Glück hattest dir noch nie den Magen zu verderben oder generell eher in den "richtigen" Regionen unterwegs bist wo das Vieh nicht so hoch raus kommt. Aber ich würde niemals als verallgemeinerten Tipp geben, dass Trinken aus Bächen in den Bergen kein Problem sei.

Es gibt doch mittlerweile so schöne/günstige/leichte/leicht zu handhabende Mikrofilter, dass man es wirklich nicht drauf ankommen lassen muss.
In meinem Rucksack steckt jedenfalls auf jeder langen Tour das hier. Die zwei Minuten das Teil auszupacken hab ich auch noch übrig, dafür hab ich kein Russisch Roulette mit Fäkalkeimen und keine Sorgen, wenn's tatsächlich mal nur einen Bach durch eine Viehweide gibt.


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (29. April 2019)

Die Theoretiker wieder in Aktion.
Fahrt doch einfach den AlpenX und findet heraus, was für euch besser passt: Blase oder Flasche.
Ist doch nicht jeder gleich.
Irgendwie gibts immer mehr den Drang, sich jede Nichtigkeit vorkauen zu lassen - bloß nicht selber mal ausprobieren.



Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ja, gibt's denn so was noch.
> 
> Lieber trinkt ihr das Wasser, was über zig 1.000 ende Kilometer durch die Welt gekarrt wird, oder in den städtischen Wasserwerken mit irgendwelchen Zusätzen aufbereitet bzw. mit Ozonanlagen behandelt wurde.
> 
> ...



Und ein paranoider Aluhut ist natürlich auch dabei - made my day.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (29. April 2019)

Balti21Royce schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn man sich jetzt eine Trinkblase kaufte, hätte man zwei Kilo (2l Trinkblase) mehr Gewicht am Rücken. Klar, das Gewicht ist gut verteilt und direkt am Rücken, aber es sind halt immer noch zwei Kilo. Die Frage dazu ist, merkt man diese deutlich, v.a. wenn man eine Alpenüberquerung vorhat, ist jedes eingesparte Gewicht kostbar. Wäre es daraus folgernd sinnvoller sich zwei Flaschenhalt am Rahmen zu befestigen? -> kein Gewicht am Rücken, tieferer Schwerpunkt, aaaaber anderes Fahrgefühl und schweres Bike. Abgekürzt vielleicht noch: Was ist entspannter auf langen Touren bezüglich des Gewichts und abgesehen von den Vor- und Nachtielen der jeweiligen Systeme? ^^


Also, abgesehen von den bereits gegebenen Nachteilen (Trinkblase einmal austrinken fünfmal putzen, Flasche wesentlich einfacher) sind die zwei Kilo am Rücken extrem anstrengend aus meiner Sicht, nicht zuletzt, weil sie ja nicht nur am Rücken ziehen sondern auch zusätzlich auf den Hintern drücken. Dann, wie Du sicher bemerkt hast, halte ich von dem Trinkblasen Geschwurbel allgemein eher wenig. Eine Flasche nimmt man aus dem Halter und wäscht sie auch am Brunnen einfach aus, Deckel abschrauben reicht und schon kann mam auch innen ausreiben. Die Blasen mit ihren Schläuchen in denen sich durch Rückfluss was weiss ich was ablagert... Ich find sie auf keinen Fall hygienisch. Da nehme ich lieber noch eine Flasche im Rucksack mit, falls ich zweifle, ob Wasser fehlen könnte.


----------



## MtB55 (29. April 2019)

Oh die Trinkblase drückt auf den Hintern. . das ist mal was kreatives... und viel mimmi.
Ist schon erstaunlich wo bei einigen der Rucksack hängt..


----------



## Deleted 347960 (29. April 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Oh die Trinkblase drückt auf den Hintern. . das ist mal was kreatives... und viel mimmi.
> Ist schon erstaunlich wo bei einigen der Rucksack hängt..


Hast Du nachgedacht oder einfach mal drauflos geschrieben? Natürlich drücken zwei Kilo mehr am Rücken auf den Hintern! Solange man natürlich nur mir Shuttle oder e-bike hoch und dann als großer Held runterfährt, merkt man die eher nicht. Wenn man aber mal zweitausend Hm hochpedaliert, merkt man die sehr wohl!


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. April 2019)

Zur Eingangsfrage: 
je leichter mein Rucksack, desto mehr *Fahrspaß *habe ich bergab. Je schwieriger der Weg, desto mehr. (die Last bergauf halte ich schon aus) 
Deshalb bastle ich immer wieder Lösungen an den Rahmen, um auch bei meinem flaschenhalterlosen Rahmen Trinkflaschen montieren zu können. 

Am Fahrverhalten des Rades merke ich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## MtB55 (29. April 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Hast Du nachgedacht oder einfach mal drauflos geschrieben? Natürlich drücken zwei Kilo mehr am Rücken auf den Hintern! Solange man natürlich nur mir Shuttle oder e-bike hoch und dann als großer Held runterfährt, merkt man die eher nicht. Wenn man aber mal zweitausend Hm hochpedaliert, merkt man die sehr wohl!



Echt bei 2000hm merkt man das schon ... also ich merke bei 2000hm viel, aber bisher noch keinen Druck vom Rucksack auf den Hintern


----------



## on any sunday (29. April 2019)

Die Trinkbeutel Taliban gegen die IS Trinkflaschen. Und noch die Eisenmägen, die gerne aus Bächen oberhalb von Viehweiden trinken gegen die Filter Mädels, herrlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (29. April 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Echt bei 2000hm merkt man das schon ... also ich merke bei 2000hm viel, aber bisher noch keinen Druck vom Rucksack auf den Hintern


Echt?!? Das ist ja super für Dich! Ich merke schon, ob ich einen schweren Rucksack oder einen leichten aufhabe beim Biken, und wenn ich gar keinen aufhabe fühle ich mich sogar noch leichter. Aber jeder hat wohl so seine eigenen Eigenschaften. Die einen unterliegen physikalischen Gesetzen (ich z. B.), die anderen nicht. Bzw. tun so, als unterlägen sie diesen nicht...


----------



## Deleted 347960 (29. April 2019)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Die Trinkbeutel Taliban gegen die IS Trinkflaschen. Und noch die Eisenmägen, die gerne aus Bächen oberhalb von Viehweiden trinken gegen die Filter Mädels, herrlich.


Ist halt ein verzweifelter Versuch komplexe Dinge in kurze Statements zu pressen und dabei muss mam halt, leider, eindeutig Stellung beziehen. Und und dem Fall beziehe ich halt Stellung für die Trinkflasche und gegen versiffte Blasen...


----------



## MtB55 (29. April 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Echt?!? Das ist ja super für Dich! Ich merke schon, ob ich einen schweren Rucksack oder einen leichten aufhabe beim Biken, und wenn ich gar keinen aufhabe fühle ich mich sogar noch leichter. Aber jeder hat wohl so seine eigenen Eigenschaften. Die einen unterliegen physikalischen Gesetzen (ich z. B.), die anderen nicht. Bzw. tun so, als unterlägen sie diesen nicht...



Ein leichter Rucksack fühlt sich leichter an ne echt.. und keiner noch leichter , bei keinen dürfte es auch keinen Druck auf den Hintern geben, das muss ich demnächst mal testen, ich werde berichten. Hat sonst noch jemand Druckgefühle auf den Hintern vom Rucksack ... ich habe maximal Druck vom Sattel, aber jeder hat einen anderen Arsch ?


----------



## cschaeff (29. April 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ein leichter Rucksack fühlt sich leichter an ne echt.. und keiner noch leichter , bei keinen dürfte es auch keinen Druck auf den Hintern geben, das muss ich demnächst mal testen, ich werde berichten. Hat sonst noch jemand Druckgefühle auf den Hintern vom Rucksack ... ich habe maximal Druck vom Sattel, aber jeder hat einen anderen Arsch ?


Stell dich doch nicht dümmer, als...
Die Druckbelastung am Sattel steigt natürlich mit dem Rucksackgewicht


----------



## MtB55 (29. April 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Stell dich doch nicht dümmer, als...
> Die Druckbelastung am Sattel steigt natürlich mit dem Rucksackgewicht


2-3 Liter Trinkblase erhöhen das Stattelgewicht um wieviel % ?


----------



## Deleted 347960 (29. April 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> 2-3 Liter Trinkblase erhöhen das Stattelgewicht um wieviel % ?


hmmm... Prozentual ist schwer zu sagen, kommt drauf an. Nachdem Du keinen großen Unterschied spürst zwischen einem leichten und einem schweren Rucksack denke ich, dass das absolute Gewicht von 2-3 Kilo bei Dir mit fünf bis zehn Prozent zu Buche schlägt. Bei mir allerdings, der mal mit einem zehn Kilo Rucksack über die Alpen geradelt ist, der mir eindeutig Probleme beschwer hat, würde sowas mit zwanzig bis dreißig Prozent zu Buche schlagen und ich würde versuchen nicht mehr als sieben Kilo bei so was in den Rucksack zu packen... Inklusive Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (29. April 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> 2-3 Liter Trinkblase erhöhen das Stattelgewicht um wieviel % ?



Bei mir rd. 3 %. Sagt aber nichts aus. Mein gepackter Transalp-Rucksack wiegt tutti-kompletti 6 kg. Fühlt sich bergauf und auf anspruchsvollen Abfahrten noch ganz gut an. Das ganze mit 9 kg: grauslig! Komforteinbuße > 50 %. Auf diese Zahl kommt es an.


----------



## MtB55 (29. April 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Bei mir rd. 3 %. Sagt aber nichts aus. Mein gepackter Transalp-Rucksack wiegt tutti-kompletti 6 kg. Fühlt sich bergauf und auf anspruchsvollen Abfahrten noch ganz gut an. Das ganze mit 9 kg: grauslig! Komforteinbuße > 50 %. Auf diese Zahl kommt es an.


Mach halt nur 2 Liter rein, oder mal einen vernünftigen Rucksack kaufen. Hier ist echt der mimmi Verein, ich bin jetzt raus.


----------



## cschaeff (29. April 2019)

Wird auch Zeit...


----------



## Mausoline (29. April 2019)

Ihr seid alle doof 

Das sollen doch nur Tipps sein. Letztendlich wird der Threadersteller irgendwas oder vielleicht auch alles ausprobieren und irgendwann, so wie jeder von uns  die für ihn beste Lösung finden. Egal obs euch am Hintern drückt oder vorne


----------



## Deleted 347960 (29. April 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Mach halt nur 2 Liter rein, oder mal einen vernünftigen Rucksack kaufen. Hier ist echt der mimmi Verein, ich bin jetzt raus.


Der einzige Mimimi bist Du hier, falls Du's noch nicht gemerkt hast. Wenige bis keine Daten und Begründungen, dafür viele halbgare Behauptungen. Präzisier doch einfach mal, was Du sagen willst, statt Dich über die Anderen zu beschweren?!? Worauf beziehst Du "Prozentual"? Auf den Körper?! Auf den Rucksack?!? Werd einfach mal ein wenig konkret und klar, dann klappt's auch ohne Gejammer von Deiner Seite.


----------



## Baitman (30. April 2019)

Bei meinen AX habe ich es bisher so gemacht:

-Große Trinkflasche ans Rad
-Zwei Einwegpfandflaschen 0,5 l links und rechts außen am Rucksack

Ich mag keine Trinkblasen, da ich immer saugen muss und das ist, wenn ich ausser Puste bin und schnell trinken möchte, lästig. Auch das schnelle auffüllen der Trinkblase unterwegs bei einer Quelle ist umständlich. Insgesamt habe ich dann 1,8 l dabei. Das hat mir bisher immer gereicht und das Gewicht ist gut verteilt. Die seitlichen Flaschen sitzen bombenfest, da die Zurrgurte des Rucksacks um die schmale Stelle der Flasche verlaufen.

Und nochwas zur Wasserentnahme: Stehendes Wasser ist tabu, fließendes Wasser am Boden trinke ich auch nicht. Wasser aus einem Wasserhahn auch erstmal sehr lange laufen lassen bevor man abfüllt. Am besten ist immer laufendes Wasser aus Quellen und Rohren, die man doch zuhauf unterwegs findet...


----------



## Lenka K. (30. April 2019)

Ich ergänze:


Baitman schrieb:


> die man doch *IN DEN OSTALPEN *zuhauf unterwegs findet...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Das halte ich nun aber für eine leichtsinnige Verallgemeinerung.
> Besonders in den Westalpen ist es keine Seltenheit, dass selbst Kuhherden auf über 2000m stehen, und zwar auch oft an Stellen wo man es nicht erwarten würde. Und ich hab auch schon mehr als einen Kadaver auf über 2000m in/neben Wasserläufen liegen sehen. Herzlichen Glühstrumpf, wenn du da weiter unten nichtsahnend draus getrunken hast.



Wie ist das wenn ein Steinbock in den Bachlauf gekackt hat, ist das dann weniger tragisch als ein Kufladen?

Ansonsten folgende Lektüre:
https://www.bergfreunde.de/basislager/wasseraufbereitung/


----------



## Hofbiker (1. Mai 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wie ist das wenn ein Steinbock in den Bachlauf gekackt hat, ist das dann weniger tragisch als ein Kufladen?



Was hier wegen dem Wasser abgeht, ist doch nicht mehr normal. Wenn ihr einmal ein Trinkwasserbeprobung mancher Städte sehen könntet, dann dreht es euch gleich den ganzen Magen um.

Ja, weil die Losung eines Steinbockes ganz eine Konsistenz hat wie der eines Rindviehs.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Mai 2019)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Was hier wegen dem Wasser abgeht, ist doch nicht mehr normal. Wenn ihr einmal ein Trinkwasserbeprobung mancher Städte sehen könntet, dann dreht es euch gleich den ganzen Magen um.
> 
> Ja, weil die Losung eines Steinbockes ganz eine Konsistenz hat wie der eines Rindviehs.



So schnell ned, hab nen Saumagen
Ich hab eher Probleme mit der Temperatur, wenn Getränke zu Kalt sind bekomme ich Schläfenfrost und Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (2. Mai 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich hab eher Probleme mit der Temperatur, wenn Getränke zu Kalt sind bekomme ich Schläfenfrost und Kopfschmerzen.



Das kann ich verstehen,  zu kalt kann auch ungesund sein.


----------



## wastl59 (2. Mai 2019)

Wenn wir auf Tour sind gilt das Moto „südlich von Meran kein Wasser aus den Hähnen sowohl im Hotel wie auch auch in Pensionen. Nur Wasser aus Brunnen oder Quellen, ansonsten wird große Flasche gekauft und verteilt.


----------



## Balti21Royce (4. Mai 2019)

Okay Leute, also ich denke ich werde mich an den Rat halten, Gewicht vom Rücken fernzuhalten und mir zwei Getränkehalter holen... Danke soweit xD


----------



## mtbdre (5. Mai 2019)

Balti21Royce schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn man sich jetzt eine Trinkblase kaufte, hätte man zwei Kilo (2l Trinkblase) mehr Gewicht am Rücken. Klar, das Gewicht ist gut verteilt und direkt am Rücken, aber es sind halt immer noch zwei Kilo. Die Frage dazu ist, merkt man diese deutlich, v.a. wenn man eine Alpenüberquerung vorhat, ist jedes eingesparte Gewicht kostbar. Wäre es daraus folgernd sinnvoller sich zwei Flaschenhalt am Rahmen zu befestigen? -> kein Gewicht am Rücken, tieferer Schwerpunkt, aaaaber anderes Fahrgefühl und schweres Bike. Abgekürzt vielleicht noch: Was ist entspannter auf langen Touren bezüglich des Gewichts und abgesehen von den Vor- und Nachtielen der jeweiligen Systeme? ^^



Finde es mit Trinkblase angenehmer. Hatte früher auch 2 Flaschen am Bike, hatte das Gefühl, dass das Bike viel schwergängiger war, als die Flaschen voll waren. Finde die Trinkblase auch hygienischer, da man das Mundstück mit einem Kapsel abdecken kann, die meisten Trinkflaschen haben das nicht.


----------



## Danimal (6. Mai 2019)

Kurzfassung: Fahr mit zwei Camelbak Podium Pullen in den Flaschenhaltern.
Warum? Erstens hat man sowieso genug Krempel auf dem Rücken, den man transportieren muss. Da muss man sich nicht noch zwei Kilo zusätzlich umbinden. Zweitens  - und das ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt - siehst Du den Pullen an, wieviel Vorrat Du noch hast. Bei der Trinkblase auf dem Rücken weisst Du nie, wieviel Reserven Du noch hast.
Die Trinkpullen sind unterwegs viel leichter zu befüllen und viel leichter zu reinigen, falls Du mal was anderes als reines Wasser einfüllen willst.
Und nochwas: CO2-Patrone mit Schlauch umwickeln, in Gefrierbeutel wickeln und mit Duct-Tape unten ins Rahmendreieck kleben; wenn, dann brauchst Du eh beides gleichzeitig. Pumpe ebenfalls am Flaschenhalter befestigen. Das sind allesamt Teile, die man problemlos und klapperfrei am Rad befestigen kann und die den Rücken frei machen.

EDIT: Was vergessen. Bei zwei Pullen kannst Du auch unterschiedliche Getränke einfüllen. z.B. einmal Iso und einmal was mit Kohlehydraten. Oder einmal Wasser und einmal Tee. Oder Gin und Tonic.


----------



## ThiMuc (15. Mai 2019)

Also ich habe mal vor ein paar Jahren auf einer Wanderung aus einem Bachlauf (nicht direkt aus der Quelle getrunken). Naja am Nachmittag hing ich dann kotzend hinter den Latschenkiefern.... Klar kann das auch Zufall gewesen sein und ich habe auch nur was falschen gegessen.
Seit dem jedenfalls trinke ich wenn dann nur noch direkt aus Quellen oder nutze einen paar Gramm leichten Wasserfilter.
Im Notfall ist es natürlich auch egal....


----------



## patalmqx (15. Mai 2019)

Ich hab im Flaschenhalter mittlerweile die Werkzeugflasche mit den schwersten Teilen (Multitool, Alupumpe, Riegel, Schaltauge, Flickset, ..) und bin auf großer Tour mit Blase unterwegs. Im Hochsommer hat man dann mehr Reserve bis zur nächsten Wasserstelle und es stört nicht so im uphill.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Mai 2019)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Wenn ihr einmal ein Trinkwasserbeprobung mancher Städte sehen könntet, dann dreht es euch gleich den ganzen Magen um



Ach deswegen boomt in Österreich auch das Zauberwasser so


----------

